# Seawolf Park - Sunday - 7/22/12



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

Went there yesterday around 6:30pm for the first time in a long time. They remodeled the entrance which looked quite nice and there's even a little mini trailer bait shop right before the pier. Not much really going on though. Talked to some friendly people there that were fishing that said its been really slow all day. ..Hung around till night and checked the pier, it was a little crowded but not too bad. Just be sure if you're walking down it, careful not too get hooked, some of these people do not bother looking back before making a cast. Walked back to the other side as I seen many with their lights and generators, it was a cool scene. ..Fish was being caught here and there but kinda slow and also the current was running kinda hard. I fish there till around 12 midnight and only manage to catch 1 decent size sand trout with live shrimp under cork and a couple of angel fishes. I decided to pack up and stop by TCD on the way back and finish the night off there. Got there around 1am. It was pretty much dead but there were some cars here and there. Anyways caught 2 Specs around 17 - 18 inches and some throw backs along with a bunch of sand trouts chasing baby chads under the lights. Got tired so we called it a night. Somehow my pictures from yesterday got deleted when transferred to pc but I'll be sure to have a better report next time with plenty of pictures. Here are some pics from last Friday at TCD. Manage 2 nice size flounders:


----------

